# Electric Guru's Help Needed



## rusty (Mar 29, 2012)

The Toshiba 5 hp single phase induction motor on my air compressor has died, I'm not able to find a replacemnt start switch has anyone had any sucess silver soldering new contacts onto these.

It's kinda of a neat motor as the centrifugal start switch is located externally on the motor, just in case you have a Toshiba Industrial dealer near you here are the specs of the motor. Or you could give me the dealers name and number I'm only to willling to make the call.

Toshiba 5 Hp Single Phase - Model T0054GF2C5, 1730 RPM, Amps 23, Nema L


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 30, 2012)

If you can't find the switch you should be able to find one that will work that you can mount in a different place, just make sure it will handle the load.


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> If you can't find the switch you should be able to find one that will work that you can mount in a different place, just make sure it will handle the load.



Thanks Barren, I'm on that trail. Toshiba discontinued single phase motor production 20 + years ago.

What I had in mind was one of those magnetic in line start switches commonly used on GE washing machines and compressor motors, a large one that could handle the amperage.

The old switch is rated for 10 amps.


----------



## Geo (Mar 30, 2012)

try the starter from a 220 window AC. the starter is a silver canister with three double prongs. if memory serves me right, white is straight connect with black to the middle prong at 9 oclock and the other from the motor to the 12 oclock.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 30, 2012)

rusty said:


> The Toshiba 5 hp single phase induction motor on my air compressor has died, I'm not able to find a replacemnt start switch has anyone had any sucess silver soldering new contacts onto these.
> 
> It's kinda of a neat motor as the centrifugal start switch is located externally on the motor, just in case you have a Toshiba Industrial dealer near you here are the specs of the motor. Or you could give me the dealers name and number I'm only to willling to make the call.
> 
> Toshiba 5 Hp Single Phase - Model T0054GF2C5, 1730 RPM, Amps 23, Nema L


 
Are you talking about the type that opens when the motor reaches a certain RPM taking out the start windings and it has to be hooked to the motor shaft?


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > The Toshiba 5 hp single phase induction motor on my air compressor has died, I'm not able to find a replacemnt start switch has anyone had any sucess silver soldering new contacts onto these.
> ...



Centrifical type switch is on the motor now, the in-line magnetic start type have contacts normally open. When power is induced to motor winding an electrical current passes through the magnetic start switch pulling a plunger upwards making contact with the points.

Once the motor is up to running speed the draw on current lessons releasing the plunger in the in-line magnetic motor start switch disconnecting power from the start windings. 

The in-line magnetic switches are not to be confused with magnetic switches with heaters, but maybe used in conjuntion with.

The good news is that Toshiba Corp. still supplies parts to repair these motors after discontinued production of 20 plus years, by the end of April 2012 / 100 switchs are expected for distribution to the various dealers across North America.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 30, 2012)

> The good news is that Toshiba Corp. still supplies parts to repair these motors after discontinued production of 20 plus years, by the end of April 2012 / 100 switchs are expected for distribution to the various dealers across North America.



Does that mean your problem is solved?


----------



## joem (Mar 30, 2012)

HI Rusty
do you have a princess auto near you?


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

joem said:


> HI Rusty
> do you have a princess auto near you?



Shure do, If your going to suggest a new motor Princess lists a 5 hp compressor duty motor for $800.00 and change but does not stock it - special order only.

Then they do not even give the specs on this motor, for all I know it could have aluminum windings - more junk for my scrap pile.


----------



## Geo (Mar 30, 2012)

i checked Ebay, and they list a new motor with your spec for a little under $300.00.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...adc.falcon.search.SearchFormCtrl&TxnNumber=-1

Check here. They have an alternative to a centrifigal switch.


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> i checked Ebay, and they list a new motor with your spec for a little under $300.00.



Yes and the seller will ship to Canada, $149.75 US. It's a very good price indeed even with shipping tossed in with maybe some Duty payable to the Feds and brokerage fees to Fedex or UPS.

Funny thing happened this afternoon, I ordered a water pump rebuild kit from a shop in Texas, the parts arrived in the mail on inspecting the bearings and seals found they are made in Canada. Now answear me this why will the jobbers and other sources I checked out refuse to sell rebuild kits.

This is the water pump for that small loader, $445.00 for a rebuild, I purchase a Canadian made kit from the U.S.A. for $60.00 shipping inclusive. It just does not make any sense at all.

The pump is already half finnished being rebuilt, with out the aid of a press, loader with new radiator and water pump should be done by tomorrow noon.

Living in Canada you learn how to be frugal with your money, and this is why I spent hours on the telephone sourcing out inexpensive parts to do my own rebuilds and repairs.

The radiator shop baited the hook with a low ball price then when I got there an hours drive for me then when I arrived the price doubled. I applogize for the ramble.


----------



## Geo (Mar 30, 2012)

some companies get an exclusive contract to build things like that and have a clause that forbids sells of parts used in the build to anyone. ive seen it before. i wanted to rebuild a carburetor on a Tecumseh engine and looked every where for a kit, this was before the internet, i could find the rebuilt carb but not a rebuild kit. i could order it from the maker of the engine but it would have been less to buy the rebuilt one and remove the parts and put them in mine.


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

Geo said:


> some companies get an exclusive contract to build things like that and have a clause that forbids sells of parts used in the build to anyone. ive seen it before. i wanted to rebuild a carburetor on a Tecumseh engine and looked every where for a kit, this was before the internet, i could find the rebuilt carb but not a rebuild kit. i could order it from the maker of the engine but it would have been less to buy the rebuilt one and remove the parts and put them in mine.



The two most important things in my life, internet and credit card.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 31, 2012)

rusty said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > some companies get an exclusive contract to build things like that and have a clause that forbids sells of parts used in the build to anyone. ive seen it before. i wanted to rebuild a carburetor on a Tecumseh engine and looked every where for a kit, this was before the internet, i could find the rebuilt carb but not a rebuild kit. i could order it from the maker of the engine but it would have been less to buy the rebuilt one and remove the parts and put them in mine.
> ...



I would say your bob truck and plasma cutter. 8)


----------



## joem (Mar 31, 2012)

Rusty you know I am the most important thing in your life and second is GRF. lol


----------

